# BMX gesucht!



## AlexSch95 (22. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich fahre seit 1 Jahr BMX und hatte bisher 3 BMXe. Mein erstes war zwar neu, war aber ein NoName-Bike und hat nur 100 Euro gekostet. Die 2 Nachfolger waren gebraucht und waren schon fast kaputt, sodass sie nach ein paar Sprüngen kaputt gingen.
Ich möchte mir jetzt endlich mal ein neues BMX zulegen, welches nicht gebraucht sein sollte. 
Mein Budget umfasst 650 Euro.
Ich selbst bin bis jetzt noch nicht fündig geworden, da ich nicht weiß wie und wo ich suchen muss. Das BMX sollte leicht sein, aber auch ein gutes Aussehen haben. 
Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Mfg, Alex


----------



## __Felix__ (22. November 2011)

Such ein WeThePeople, die sind die besten sowohl parttechnisch als auch bei der Haltbarkeit. Kaufen / Gucken kannst du hier : Parano Garag, Bikestation Bikers Base etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexSch95 (22. November 2011)

Habe jetzt 3 gefunden, die mich interessieren würden:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/marken/wethepeople/wethepeople-justice-2016.html#

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/marken/wethepeople/wethepeople-versus-2011.html

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/marken/wethepeople/wethepeople-reason-2011.html#

Meine Frage wäre: welches von den 3 ist am besten, gibt es diese noch irgendwo anders günstiger?
Wäre auch nett Bikevorschläge zu posten...

mfg, Alex


----------



## RISE (22. November 2011)

Versus. Und nein, günstiger gibt es die nicht. Die 2011er Modelle dürften zudem so gut wie überall ausverkauft sein. Da hast du Glück, wenn die Bikestation noch welche bekommt.


----------



## bioniconic (22. November 2011)

Komisch dass hier noch keiner gefragt hat, was du überwiegend fährst... 

Wie kann man denn ein Bike empfehlen wenn man nicht weiß ob der Themenersteller vorwiegend Dirt, Street, Park oder Flatland fahren will?


----------



## freddeinallah (22. November 2011)

Servus

Schau dir das mal an: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/413697/cat/5

Ist zwar nicht neu aber noch gut erhalten. Und der Preis von 500 ist relativ günstig für die Parts.

Die Abschürfungen scheinen nur der Lack zu sein. Wurde andscheinend drüberlackiert.

Gruß Fred


----------



## RISE (22. November 2011)

bioniconic schrieb:


> Komisch dass hier noch keiner gefragt hat, was du überwiegend fährst...
> 
> Wie kann man denn ein Bike empfehlen wenn man nicht weiß ob der Themenersteller vorwiegend Dirt, Street, Park oder Flatland fahren will?



Weil ich mich aus reiner Erfahrung während meiner ganzen Zeit hier genau einmal daran erinnern kann, dass hier nach Flatland gefragt wurde. Aber generell eine berechtigte Frage, die du das stellst.


----------



## AlexSch95 (22. November 2011)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Street/Park... selten Dirt, aber das ist nichts für mich...
mein erstes BMX war ein Freestyle BMX (NoName)
mein zweites war ein Custom: KHE-Rahmen, WTP Felgen+Gabel+Lenker
mein drittes war ein Felt


----------



## Stirni (22. November 2011)

weil die wtp-kompletträder sehr allround gehalten sind und mit wenigen handgriffen auf das jeweilige einsatzgebiet abgestimmt werden können.


----------



## AlexSch95 (22. November 2011)

Marken die ich an sich gut finde sind: Verde, wethepeople, KHE, Eastern Bikes, Stereo, Sunday
würde gerne ein Bike von diesen Marken haben...


----------



## freddeinallah (22. November 2011)

mit wethepeople und sunday habe ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Vielleicht so eins wie dieses hier (600â¬): http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=16068&SubCatID=81&sort_var=a

Parano Garage ist auf jeden Fall sicher, aber nicht das billigste. Sind z.T. auch sehr gute Sonderangebote dabei vielleicht verfolgst du die mal. 

Aber mit einem WTP kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

GruÃ Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0LDnD4RK (23. November 2011)

Guck mal hier und hier

Hast ne große Auswahl


----------



## bioniconic (24. November 2011)

AlexSch95 schrieb:


> Marken die ich an sich gut finde sind: Verde, wethepeople, KHE, Eastern Bikes, Stereo, Sunday
> würde gerne ein Bike von diesen Marken haben...



Hätte noch ein Eastern Bikes Phoenix im Keller stehen, das leider seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren wurde - eigentlich schade drum.
Ist auf jeden Fall ein super stabiles und haltbares Bike. Mit >14kg aber natürlich nicht mehr vergleichbar mit den Bikes die man heutzutage fährt, wenn ich mir zB das WTP Versus so anschaue...
Ist quasi fast schon "oldschool" mit Bremsen, Rotor, Pegs...








EDIT: Wenn ich es mir so überlege bekommt man heutzutage irgendwie weniger für sein Geld... (Keine Vorderbremse, kein Rotorsystem, keine Pegs, so gut wie keine Sattelstütze... und das alles dann dafür umso teurer - irgendwie ironisch das Ganze.)


----------



## Stirni (24. November 2011)

macht eh jeder 2. ab. 

Pegs sind dabei.


----------



## RISE (24. November 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Beim WTP Envy sind z.B. keine dabei. Aber auch sonst würde natürlich jeder das gebrauchte Eastern von 2004 einem 2012er Rad vorziehen.


----------



## bioniconic (24. November 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Beim WTP Envy sind z.B. keine dabei. Aber auch sonst würde natürlich jeder das gebrauchte Eastern von 2004 einem 2012er Rad vorziehen.



Natürlich!


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. November 2011)

Wenn Du doch 650â¬ Budget hast, dann gib die auch aus >> WTP Trust!
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/marken/wethepeople/wethepeople-trust-2014.html
Oder idealerweise das Budget um 50â¬ erhÃ¶hen:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/marken/wethepeople/wethepeople-volta-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikilos (25. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/WETHEPEOPLE-JUSTICE-2011-/260988289629?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3cc41d425d


----------

